# Need Help:How to make Lumia830 use virtual button bar?



## Tim.G (Aug 14, 2016)

Hello,my Lumia 830's "Back" button didn't work.So I want to use virtual button bar by editing registry.but I can't find this key:HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\NavigationBar\SoftwareModeEnabled
Maybe it has changed......so,where can I find it?
Sorry my English is bad....
OS Version is 15184.36002
Thank you


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 14, 2016)

This is firmware version. What other values did you find under NavigationBar?
Why not add this key using custom pfd or any other app?


----------



## Tim.G (Aug 14, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> This is firmware version. What other values did you find under NavigationBar?
> Why not add this key using custom pfd or any other app?

Click to collapse



Thank you.
Other values seem like resolution…1080*1920、1366*768…when I open it，shows:values:back,hide,search,start.and key:height,separatorheight
I used interop tool 1.8beta to add this key，but it have disappeared when I rebooted


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 14, 2016)

Create the key and it works


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 14, 2016)

You have restored ndtksvc path? Use custom pfd, type of value is integer dword 32bit., value = 1.


----------



## Tim.G (Aug 14, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> You have restored ndtksvc path? Use custom pfd, type of value is integer dword 32bit., value = 1.

Click to collapse



Yes！It Works.Thank you very much!
I added it by interop tool，I chose "string"type last time.


----------



## Tim.G (Aug 14, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Create the key and it works

Click to collapse



Thank you.It works now


----------



## satish12321 (Sep 26, 2017)

*Unable to edit registry on L720*



Tim.G said:


> Thank you.It works now

Click to collapse



Hi TIm,
I want to enable virtual navigation bar on L720 running WP 8.1 (Denim). I have installed Custom PFD 3.0 and I am able to see the registry values. However, when I am trying add a key, it gives an error message that key is wrong or no permission. Kindly suggest what should I do?


----------



## iRiotBR (Oct 5, 2017)

Tim.G said:


> Thank you.It works now

Click to collapse



Dude, I have this problem too. The back, home, and browser buttons do not work, I have already restored a firmware and have upgraded pro win 10. but it did not work again. Aura that is a possibility to activate a virtual button?


----------

